# Housing in LA -UCLA -Graduate students



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi, everyone! I'm fairly new around here, but I have a few questions re: housing options in LA in case you can help me out?
@Kira @girlalmighty @turburr, @IndecisiveElle I hope you don't mind my asking, but I've seen you post in a few UCLA threads, and I understand some of you are currently enrolled in the Screenwriting MFA at UCLA?

Here's my question, I'm doing the Professional Program in SW next year, and I know there are some housing options available for graduate students on campus, but I'm not sure if students in the PP qualify since we are not technically doing a post-grad program?

Also, do any of you live on campus? Would you recommend it?
I've seen studios can be quite expensive, so maybe it's not worth it. Would you recommend finding a house or an apartment in the Westwood area instead?

Thank you so much for your time! Hope to see you around next year


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 23, 2018)

I didn't wind up being admitted last year actually (which is good in the end), but I have taken the Producing PP during the summer and they offered to help PP students get housing. I don't know if that's any different during the regular academic year, you'd have to ask them. I lived with a friend, nearest landmark to the apartment was the Beverly Center mall and I found the commute to be really easy from that area. Hollywood would also be a reasonable commute, as would Korea town, which is generally considered the most affordable area in LA, but some areas can be a little sketchy, although it's a lot nicer than it was 6 years ago.


----------



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Mar 23, 2018)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I didn't wind up being admitted last year actually (which is good in the end), but I have taken the Producing PP during the summer and they offered to help PP students get housing. I don't know if that's any different during the regular academic year, you'd have to ask them. I lived with a friend, nearest landmark to the apartment was the Beverly Center mall and I found the commute to be really easy from that area. Hollywood would also be a reasonable commute, as would Korea town, which is generally considered the most affordable area in LA, but some areas can be a little sketchy, although it's a lot nicer than it was 6 years ago.


Thanks @IndecisiveElle  when you say offered to help students with housing you mean on campus or just give them tips to find a place elsewhere?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 23, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> Thanks @IndecisiveElle  when you say offered to help students with housing you mean on campus or just give them tips to find a place elsewhere?


I honestly don't recall, this was in 2012 and I didn't use any UCLA housing services. Brian Fagan, who's the Director of the Professional Programs really helpful and I wouldn't be shy about asking him any questions you might have.


----------



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for your info, @IndecisiveElle ! Emailing him right away! This might be a bit of a stretch with regards to my previous question, but have you heard nicer things about the Screenwriting PP, or the Writing for TV PP? I was leaning more towards the Writing for TV PP, since there is more demand for TV right now, but I see they make you choose between comedy or drama, whereas the Screenwriting PP doesn't make you choose. 

Any advice on what path could be better? Based on teachers and the likes? I'm still leaning more towards Writing for TV, but I'm clueless as to which path I want to choose. On the one hand, I lean more towards humor, but always as a part of a more serious story. This is sooo hard!


----------



## Kira (Mar 25, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> Here's my question, I'm doing the Professional Program in SW next year, and I know there are some housing options available for graduate students on campus, but I'm not sure if students in the PP qualify since we are not technically doing a post-grad program?
> 
> Also, do any of you live on campus? Would you recommend it?
> I've seen studios can be quite expensive, so maybe it's not worth it. Would you recommend finding a house or an apartment in the Westwood area instead?



I think @IndecisiveElle did an excellent job answering your questions, but I will add my $0.02!
I do not think you get the graduate housing on campus as a Professional Program student - but it doesn't hurt to ask  Maybe someone in the PP can assist with that?

I'd recommend living near UCLA / Westwood or near a bus that has direct access to campus. LA traffic is awful and living close by gets rid of that anxiety / commute. Westwood has a Target, Whole Foods, movie theaters, restaurants, etc. So it's a nice little college town to have. It is also safe, which is a plus!



BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> This might be a bit of a stretch with regards to my previous question, but have you heard nicer things about the Screenwriting PP, or the Writing for TV PP? I was leaning more towards the Writing for TV PP, since there is more demand for TV right now, but I see they make you choose between comedy or drama, whereas the Screenwriting PP doesn't make you choose.
> 
> Any advice on what path could be better? Based on teachers and the likes? I'm still leaning more towards Writing for TV, but I'm clueless as to which path I want to choose. On the one hand, I lean more towards humor, but always as a part of a more serious story. This is sooo hard!



I hear good things about both programs and people from both are accepted to the MFA program as well! What shows do you want to write for? Think if you want to write for a 30 min show vs a 60 min show. I am not a comedy person at all so I am biased  but IMHO it may be easier to make a 60 min show a dramedy to add that comedic element vs making a 30 min show more serious. I don't think you can go wrong with TV comedy / TV drama / feature!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 26, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> Thanks for your info, @IndecisiveElle ! Emailing him right away! This might be a bit of a stretch with regards to my previous question, but have you heard nicer things about the Screenwriting PP, or the Writing for TV PP? I was leaning more towards the Writing for TV PP, since there is more demand for TV right now, but I see they make you choose between comedy or drama, whereas the Screenwriting PP doesn't make you choose.
> 
> Any advice on what path could be better? Based on teachers and the likes? I'm still leaning more towards Writing for TV, but I'm clueless as to which path I want to choose. On the one hand, I lean more towards humor, but always as a part of a more serious story. This is sooo hard!



The TV PP is relatively new and I haven't taken it, but I have been enjoying the Screenwriting course. My instructor for the first two quarters was Kris Young and he also teaches undergrad and for the MFA. 

I have taken a different TV writing workshop at Columbia and I'd say go with your gut interest. If you're a 30 minute comedy writer, stick with what motivates you. 

I'm more of a 60 minute TV writer so writing a feature has been difficult for me because I was less excited about it - this final quarter I have a story I'm very excited about which will be good because I have to finish the entire script within that time frame!


----------



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks, @IndecisiveElle and @Kira 
I emailed Brian and he said even though on-campus housing is not available for PP students, we can contact the housing office and check out the off-campus sublets. Anyone know how to access these resources online?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 9, 2018)

Try Westside Rentals. I also like padmapper to find listings. That goes for anyone in LA. Just watch for scams that say they'll mail you a key because they're out of town. That's always going to be a scam.


----------



## BrokeCollegeApplicant (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks, @IndecisiveElle ! I'm loving Padmapper; it's great. How did you guys find roommates though? I've been taking a look at houses but I can't afford renting anything by myself while I find roommates. Are there any resources available online to maybe find other UCLA students?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 17, 2018)

BrokeCollegeApplicant said:


> Thanks, @IndecisiveElle ! I'm loving Padmapper; it's great. How did you guys find roommates though? I've been taking a look at houses but I can't afford renting anything by myself while I find roommates. Are there any resources available online to maybe find other UCLA students?


Can't help on that but maybe there's a UCLA facebook group you can join? I lived with a friend I already knew while in LA at the Producing PP and I'll be living alone this fall at Chapman because I have dogs.


----------

